# Threyda anyone?



## Islandjam2990 (Oct 17, 2010)

Threyda | Art & Apparel

I actually just won a contest they were running, and I got a t-shirt (Threyda | Apparel | We Flow Black) and a piece of art (Threyda | Art & Goods | Time & Space). I gotta say, they do FANTASTIC work as a collective, and I'm just really impressed with the quality. Generally, everything is limited edition, but mostly everything comes signed by the artists themselves too... I dunno, I thought it was cool/personal.

Figured I'd share the love for this companies work, and maybe get 'em a few well-deserved fans.


----------

